# Help group meetings Surrey area young people



## Mjs (Jul 18, 2015)

hi I was wondering if anyone knows of any support groups in the Surrey area . I am 23 and none of my friends understand what it's like to have Ibs. I am hoping to find a group with some people my own age who I can talk to .


----------

